# Whrrl/Gowalla Users?



## Jay Hartman (Mar 19, 2009)

If you're using Whrrl or Gowalla, I'd love to get a friend add...particularly if you're in the San Francisco Bay area.

Username is Jay Hartman on both.

Best,
Jay


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, had to google to find out what you were talking about so, no, I am not a user. Hope you find someone to friend you before too long!


----------

